# Toro Power Max 1028 LXE or Husqvarna ST 224P



## travisarmstrong1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello Everyone,


I live in Iowa and I'm in the market for a good used blower and I've got it down to a 2005 Toro Power Max 1028 LXE or a 2016 Husqvarna ST 224P. Asking price on the Toro is $500 and asking price on the Husqvarna is $600. 


The Toro is the superior machine all things being equal but it's also 12 years old compared to the 1 year old Husqvarna. The Toro is in good shape and seems to run fine and of course the Husqvarna is in great shape being only a year old. 


Any advice on which machine I should go with? Are they priced right? Things to look out for?


Any feedback is greatly appreciated. 


Thanks,


Travis


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

i have run 2 toros a 1988 624 powershift and a 1997 824 powershift till this spring, tank of the toro lines sadly no longer made , from personal experience i would say toro's are built to last tanks . NO idea at all about husq as i don't see many around me other then left overs at the local lawn gear shop


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

PS 
forgot i saw it's your first post so a big welcome


----------



## travisarmstrong1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks 87 powershift! Is there a way to find out what the MSRP was on the 2005 Toro Power Max 1028 LXE? Given that it's 12 years old, I'm having a hard time finding info and reviews on it.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

i wish i could help you with a answer about msrp that far back ,yet a new model of nearly the same today sells for $1799.00 ,the specs of the older one https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=33415

back in sept i sold the 88 624 as a parts machine for 250 the running 97 for 350 just to give you a idea 

toro's as i said are tanks like a few other brands, $500.00 may seem high yet value all depends on condition 

on a edit which a hate to do 
i found this a 2009 had a msrp of $1769.00

http://www.topnotchequipment.com/new_vehicle_compare.asp?veh1=98918&veh2=383401


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

travisarmstrong1 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> I live in Iowa and I'm in the market for a good used blower and I've got it down to a 2005 Toro Power Max 1028 LXE or a 2016 Husqvarna ST 224P. Asking price on the Toro is $500 and asking price on the Husqvarna is $600.
> ...


Welcome Travis!

12 years on a Toro... it's just getting broken in!


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

only 12 years old? at min it still has another 18 good ones ahead . toro's like the other big names loved in here when cared for properly can be 50 years old and still working, 

best wishes to the OP


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have been using a Husky ST 224P for 2 winters and have had no problems with it. My own blower is a Toro but that little Husky is a great machine for its price.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/97402-husqvarna-st-224p.html

Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Doylee4693 (Oct 6, 2017)

My grandfather bought a husqvarna snowblower, 10 years ago and today works as new. Hes never once greased the auger or done any maintanince on it. I thought he was having a local guy do it but i guess not and thats why im on my way over there today, to grease his auger and tranny for the first time ever... runs like a champ. I still wouldnt buy one tho, they have to have more time to prove consistancy.


----------

